# Fisch aus dem Kuhstall



## Thomas9904 (8. Januar 2016)

Vorabveröffentlichung Mag Februar 

*Fisch aus dem Kuhstall​*Die Aargauer Zeitung aus der Schweiz berichtet, dass auch in der Schweiz Landwirte umdenken, da die Milchwirtschaft nicht mehr rentabel sei.

So hat der Landwirt Stefan Suess auf "Fischwirtschaft" umgestellt.

Allerdings ist in der Schweiz die Bürokratie auch nicht besser als bei uns in Bürokrateutonien - er darf das nämlich nicht auf seinem Bauernhof machen.

Bevor die Ställe nun leer stehen würden, mästet er nun 9.000 Zander allerdings in einem Industriegebiet in einer gemieteten Tiefgarage und nicht bereits im Bergbauernhof.

Der Hintergrund:
Fische sind im Kanton Aargau keine "Nutztiere" und es darf daher in einer "Landwirtschaftszone" keine Fischzucht betrieben werden.

Bauer Suess hofft aber, dass er die Erlaubnis irgendwann mal bekommen wird und will dann "Schweizer Zander, frisch vom Bauernhof" vermarkten.  

Mehr Infos:
http://www.aargauerzeitung.ch/aarga...hstall-frische-fische-vom-bauernhof-129969229


----------



## captn-ahab (8. Januar 2016)

*AW: Fisch aus dem Kuhstall*

Die Milchbauern werden ja auch dazu getrieben, dank Exportbeschränkung und den Discountern, nicht zuletzt unserem perversen Einkaufsverhalten.

Schöne Idee auf jeden Fall. Kann man sicher auch kombinieren!
Man kann dabei teilweise auf Synergieeffekte zurückgreifen, ein schönes Beispiel hierfür wäre der Garnelenhof Schäfer.
http://www.weser-kurier.de/bremen_a...schlands-erste-Garnelenzucht-_arid,36787.html

Leider scheint deren eigene Seite gerade down zu sein.


----------



## phirania (8. Januar 2016)

*AW: Fisch aus dem Kuhstall*

Die Idee ist jedenfalls effektiver als die heutige Milchwirtschaft.
Bleibt nur zu Hoffen das da nicht irgendwelche Petaner auf die Idee kommen die armen Zander zu befreien...


----------



## Andal (8. Januar 2016)

*AW: Fisch aus dem Kuhstall*

Wetten, dass er eine Genehmigung bekommen hätte, wenn er keine Fischmast, sondern ein Schwarzgelddepot in den Stall hätte packen wollen!? :q


----------



## kati48268 (8. Januar 2016)

*AW: Fisch aus dem Kuhstall*

Da gibt es so einige schöne Beispiele, Welsmast mit Kühlwasser aus Kraftwerken, etc.
Aber so was


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Fische sind im Kanton Aargau keine "Nutztiere" und es darf daher in einer "Landwirtschaftszone" keine Fischzucht betrieben werden.


ist natürlich auch wieder typisch; nicht nur in der Schweiz.


----------



## Andal (8. Januar 2016)

*AW: Fisch aus dem Kuhstall*

Dann dürften Puffs ja auch nur an Autobahnraststätten zu finden sein. Von wegen "verkehrsaktive Zonen"!


----------



## s3nad (8. Januar 2016)

*AW: Fisch aus dem Kuhstall*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Da gibt es so einige schöne Beispiele, Welsmast mit Kühlwasser aus Kraftwerken, etc.
> Aber so was
> 
> ist natürlich auch wieder typisch; nicht nur in der Schweiz.



...oder auch Karpfenmast.... vor einigen Jahren mal auf dem RWE Werk in Frechen gesehen.


----------



## CaptainPike (8. Januar 2016)

*AW: Fisch aus dem Kuhstall*

Ist doch gut wenn im Inland produziert wird und auch ein Bauer noch Ausweichmöglichkeiten findet. Der andere Zander der so im Tiefkühler liegt kommt sonst aus dem Osten und wer weiss unter welchen Bedingungen der da immer ausgebrütet wurde.


----------



## Andal (8. Januar 2016)

*AW: Fisch aus dem Kuhstall*

Das Erbrüten wird wohl eher weniger das Problem sein. Viel mehr die Brühe, in der er leben muss und das Futter. Wer will schon Zanderfilets die die Küche ausleuchten könnten!?


----------



## mmaier1 (8. Januar 2016)

*AW: Fisch aus dem Kuhstall*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gQqkbB0AJBc


----------



## CaptainPike (8. Januar 2016)

*AW: Fisch aus dem Kuhstall*



mmaier1 schrieb:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gQqkbB0AJBc



Dazu gabs doch mal ne Flussmonster Folge! Die haben sich da einen abgeackert, dabei hätten sie scheinbar nur ein Paar Brötchen reinwerfen brauchen


----------



## Austi (8. Januar 2016)

*AW: Fisch aus dem Kuhstall*

Moin moin, 

feine Sache das es anscheinend auch mit Zander funktioniert, Aber warum die Fische im Stall halten, geht doch auch so...

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8NRFmpTGX4E


----------



## Lucioperca17 (9. Januar 2016)

*AW: Fisch aus dem Kuhstall*



CaptainPike schrieb:


> Dazu gabs doch mal ne Flussmonster Folge! Die haben sich da einen abgeackert, dabei hätten sie scheinbar nur ein Paar Brötchen reinwerfen brauchen



oder er hätte den döbel hinhängen können den er fing.
 er hat alles versucht sich durch die zander durchzufischen-erfolglos.ich hätte ihm mal zu einem grösseren köder geraten...sind das überhaupt Brötchen?


----------



## felixboss2000 (9. Januar 2016)

*AW: Fisch aus dem Kuhstall*

Ich glaub er is zumindest bei Kunstködern zu konservativ klein...
Nen schönen 40er Megalodin und da is der Riesenwels. ..
Felix


----------

